# Fargo gas/propane/bait



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

looking for help finding a gas station in fargo that sells bait and propane. i live just off ndsu campus. thanks for any help


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

As far as bait goes,Fargo bait on south 10th st has a very good selection of bait and fair selection of tackle.Propane is available at flying J and many other larger gas stations.I am not aware of any gas station in town that has all three


----------

